# JTextField nur Double werte eingeben



## Tallan (2. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche ein Feld in das der User nur Zahlen ( double ) eingeben darf, gibt  es eine möglichkeit das abzusichern ohne die eingabe selbst nochmal extra zu prüfen?
In der JTabel geht sowas ja z.B. per überschrieben von  public Class<?> getColumnClass(int columnIndex)


----------



## Firestorm87 (2. Feb 2010)

Musst du mal nach "JFormattedTextField" suchen... damit müsste man das hinbekommen ?!?


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Feb 2010)

/edit: ach double-Zahlen..okay dann siehe oben (um den Post noch zu retten : How to Use Formatted Text Fields (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components))


----------

